
Ask HN: Trademark approach for global startup? - kall1sto
For those who run global businesses, how did you go about doing trademarks?<p>Submit in home country then madrid protocol or other? And did you do it yourself or hire a trademark attorney? In my case it&#x27;s for a website and an app.<p>Thanks!
======
t2018001
You are aiming big. Maybe too big?

Focus on * Good name * Good Domain * US Trademark

~~~
kall1sto
The name + domain is already there, the question now is how and where the
trademarks should be registered.

